# Groucho Marx's Dunhill 410



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

My entire life I've been a huge fan of The Marx Brothers. I used to watch their movies all the time as a little kid. I know that Groucho smoked Dunhill 410's and I really wanna try one. But my question is whether they still make them, and if so are they only available in Cuba? Also has anyone on here ever smoked one?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have not been able to pull any information on the Cuban Dunhill 410 Chris. My assumption is that even if they exist, they have to be at exhorbitant prices. Im sure a few hundred a stick, maybe more.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

scottw said:


> I have not been able to pull any information on the Cuban Dunhill 410 Chris. My assumption is that even if they exist, they have to be at exhorbitant prices. Im sure a few hundred a stick, maybe more.


Yeah I figured the same thing. Maybe someday I'll get the chance


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Cuba doesn't make Dunhills any more


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Cuba doesn't make Dunhills any more


Oh... Well so much for that


----------

